# SAVED BY SNAKE BOOTS?



## Allen Waters (Jan 9, 2007)

BEEN THINKING ABOUT GETTING A PAIR OF SNAKE BOOTS AND WAS WONDERING IF THERE WERE ANY STORIES OF PEOPLE THAT WERE SAVED FROM A BITE BECAUSE THEY HAD A PAIR ON. AND HOW WELL THEY WORK?


----------



## DS7418 (Jan 9, 2007)

I was saved by a pair this last fall,, I wear "Rocky" 16".
I was hog hunting,, crawling up a branch bed, and got hit about 2" below the top of my right boot. I was crawling on my knees, and went right by the snake ,, Its a wonder that i didnt get bit somewhere else.
 I always wear mine now !!


----------



## gobblingghost (Jan 9, 2007)

All I say is ask "Blindhog" about me and my snake boots...


----------



## 60Grit (Jan 9, 2007)

they are the only boot I wear huntin. they are more comfortable than any boot I own, plus warm and waterproof. So why not.


----------



## tgriffin (Jan 9, 2007)

*snake boots*

I wear Cabela's 16" snake boots. I have never tested them but a buddy of mine was saved by his. He had a 100+ pound hog attack him and it hit him in the boot. It tore the outer covering a little but that was it.


----------



## Eric Lewis (Jan 9, 2007)

*snake boots*

Scooter1

I've been thinking about gettting a set also...what brand do you werar that are so comfortable ?


----------



## Catfish369 (Jan 9, 2007)

Just got a pair of Rocky "Striker" boots.  Have worn them a couple times now and they are pretty comfortable, and the added feeling of security they give walking through the brush is well worth the price.  I have 2 brothers that have been saved by snakeboots.  One was hit just above the ankle by a cotton-mouth and the other was hit 3 times by the same.  The latter told me he had venom dripping down the boot afterwards..... That convienced me to get a pair.


----------



## Eric Lewis (Jan 9, 2007)

*snake boots*

Anybody have opinons on snake chaps Vs. snake boots ?

I just bought a pair of super comfy Browning 8035 or something, waterproof , all leather boots. I was wondering about the chaps and if a snake coud bight through the  foot part of an all leather boot ?


----------



## Pilgrim (Jan 9, 2007)

I can speak only for the comfort, thank God!  Got a pair of RedHead 16" Snake Boots for Christmas.  They are very comfortable; I was surprised.  I've tried the chaps for years - never hit thankfully, but they have NO comfort factor whatsoever.


----------



## Catfish369 (Jan 9, 2007)

Yes, they can.  Chaps will protect the ankle and above but  do little for a bite on the top of the foot.


----------



## 60Grit (Jan 10, 2007)

Eric Lewis said:


> Scooter1
> 
> I've been thinking about gettting a set also...what brand do you werar that are so comfortable ?


 

RedHead from Bass Pro Shop,,,,,,


----------



## 60Grit (Jan 10, 2007)

Eric Lewis said:


> Anybody have opinons on snake chaps Vs. snake boots ?
> 
> I just bought a pair of super comfy Browning 8035 or something, waterproof , all leather boots. I was wondering about the chaps and if a snake coud bight through the foot part of an all leather boot ?


 
Wore chaps for two years, it was sort of like trying to walk through the woods with a pair of starched corduroys on.........noisy little boogers.


----------



## Muddyfoots (Jan 10, 2007)

AWBOWHUNTER said:


> BEEN THINKING ABOUT GETTING A PAIR OF SNAKE BOOTS AND WAS WONDERING IF THERE WERE ANY STORIES OF PEOPLE THAT WERE SAVED FROM A BITE BECAUSE THEY HAD A PAIR ON. AND HOW WELL THEY WORK?



Chippewa's work. *Believe me*....


----------



## rex upshaw (Jan 10, 2007)

i have a pair of the lacrosse lace up snake boots, but they are very tough to break in, so i tried on a pair of the bps redhead, zip up boots.....i didn't have to break them in at all.  they are as comfortable as my lacrosse alpha burly sports.  the redheads are unreal and i love the fact that they zip up.....so much easier to deal with.


----------



## hootinga (Jan 10, 2007)

been werein snake boot since i started huntin. been werein the same rocky boots. the first time i had the chance to get tagged by a snake was this year but the boots wouldnt done no good b/c the lil cottonmouth was sittin on a log well off the ground. lucky he was small with limited strike range of would have been bit if he was bigger. but them boots make me way more comfortable walkin through the woods in the warmer months


----------



## hootinga (Jan 10, 2007)

i alway wondered if chaps work. they always made me uncomfortable b/c the foot exposed. i dot know about yall but most snake bite i hear or see ( on tv never seen anyone get bite in person ) are around the ankle area.


----------



## doenightmare (Jan 10, 2007)

MUDDYFOOTS said:


> Chippewa's work. *Believe me*....


 

I thought you used girlish screams of terror and flight to avoid snake bites?


----------



## Trizey (Jan 10, 2007)

I got a pair of snake chaps and snake boots for Christmas...

The chaps will be good for going through the clearcuts, but I don't know about wearing them while turkey hunting.  Someone else mentioned how noisey they were and I agree.

The boots that I got are the Rocky Stricker 15"....So far they are not comfortable.  Right above the ankle in both boots dig in to my ankle/leg.

What is a comfortable snake boot??


----------



## brofoster (Jan 10, 2007)

I have been wearing the 16" Readheads.  I have worn the same pair for the last 4 seasons.  I think they have finally had it this year though.  I will be in Savannah later this month and will pick up the exact same pair.  For under $100 you can't beat em.  They are warm and waterproof, and most of all lightweight.  This comes in handy as I go up and down the hills in Feb and Mar stalking hogs.  I put em on and just trust em.  If ole Mr. Noshoulders is down there he'll let me know.  The one bite I did get was on the wrist by a huge oak snake, while manuvering through some brush.  I did have on my snake boots though!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Muddyfoots (Jan 10, 2007)

doenightmare said:


> I thought you used girlish screams of terror and flight to avoid snake bites?



That's only to alert other snakes in the area


----------



## rex upshaw (Jan 10, 2007)

Trizey said:


> What is a comfortable snake boot??



the zip up redhead snake boots are unbelievably comfortable.  they are light and are broken in from the moment you put them on.  if they were all rubber, i would where them all during deer season.


----------



## RBaldree (Jan 10, 2007)

*snake boots*

I too have used the snake boots rather than the chaps for years.  I have both, but most of the time it is too hot to use the chaps.  I only use the chaps for scouting when I am going to be wading through serious briars.  Have come close to having a couple of snakes strike at me in swamps at Ocmulgee, but my reverse gear kicked in both times, and to their credit, neither the moccasin nor the rattler wanted anything other than to be left alone (which I was happy to go along with...) 

The chaps are good for when you need them, but life demands SNAKEBOOTS.


----------



## bukhuntr (Jan 10, 2007)

I was saved by mine, I was attacked by a black panther in Greene county.  The panther bit me 3" above the right ankle and broke a tooth off.  I guess it hurt him because he ran off.  I was lucky enough to get good video of the attack and a few digital pictures, which I would be happy to post on here if I could ever figure out how to post them.

I don't own snake boots but am thinking about getting some as well.


----------



## Tombuster (Jan 10, 2007)

I have a pair of Redhead and they are very comfortable. I wear them all the time now, when hunting. My wife didn't like them in the bed so I was restricted to just hunting with them. They are comfortable and about $100 at BPS.


----------



## I4NI (Jan 10, 2007)

sold


----------



## doe shooter (Jan 10, 2007)

Maybe the question should be who has been snake bit through a pair of regular leather or rubber boots? In other words, do you really need snake boots, except snake boots tend to go further up the leg. just wondering. I wear chaps in the summer when I will be walking through thick brush.


----------



## Pale Blue Dun (Jan 10, 2007)

I was walking beside the stream wearing a bootfoot wader which has a thick ruber boot about 13 inches up and I was struck 3 times by a copperhead. The fangs did not go through but the strike was just about an inch below the top of the boot. I got my butt into the creek and fast! I wasn't wearing snakeboots but if I was a hunter I'd for sure have them for running around the woods.

Dan


----------



## Emmersom Biggens (Jan 10, 2007)

bukhuntr said:


> I was saved by mine, I was attacked by a black panther in Greene county.  The panther bit me 3" above the right ankle and broke a tooth off.  I guess it hurt him because he ran off.  I was lucky enough to get good video of the attack and a few digital pictures, which I would be happy to post on here if I could ever figure out how to post them.
> 
> I don't own snake boots but am thinking about getting some as well.


----------



## Lostoutlaw (Jan 10, 2007)

I have Chaps only and like someone said already you walk thur the woods like a Zombie and YES they are very racketity don't dare try to sneak up on a Deaf Man it won't happen But they can save yore Butty


----------



## blindhog (Jan 10, 2007)

gobblingghost said:


> All I say is ask "Blindhog" about me and my snake boots...



All i know is Ghost wanted to field test his out....and he did!!

Darwin Award winner for the year 2005..... 

The only Redneck to actually let a snake bite his foot!  

They worked, he's still alive.


----------



## 60Grit (Jan 10, 2007)

Right before it happened, did he utter the immortal words.........


"Hey ya'll,,,Watch this" !!!!!


----------



## Jimmys 78 (Jan 12, 2007)

I was scounting cotton a few years ago wearing only my steel toe boots that I wear to work and and I got one of those pains in the gut I seem to always get running around the fields. So I went down in a hedgerow to talk to a man about a dog. When I finished talking and lifted my right foot up I had a 3ft rattler hit me on the back of the heal and it didnt go through. It took about ten years off my life but to be honest my feet were the last thing I was worried about.


----------



## Fishin & Hunting (Jan 13, 2007)

Bought a pair of Redhead snake boots four season ago.  Hard to break in but once I did, they are very comfortable.  They are very hot to wear and stain my white socks blue every time.  But after four hunting seasons, they are no longer waterproof.  Will buy another pair, just not BPS Readheads.

Chaps are way to hot and noisey.


----------



## GeorgiaGlockMan (Jan 13, 2007)

Never tested these out but feel better wearing them when cutting trails through the thick stuff when it is hot.


----------



## Gary Mercer (Jan 13, 2007)

I have a pair of LaCrosse boots that I finally broke in, and they are great.  But if the briars are heavy, I opt for my Rattler Brand chaps.  Had them for years, and they get quieter and a little softer every year.  I think I had a small mocasin hit me last year, but didn't feel the hit on the chaps.  Just caught the motion and looked down and there he was.  Jumped Back, pulled out "Sweet Jesus", and let him hold some .38 cal rat shot.  I was scared and mad, but the chaps saved me, I think.


----------



## Hardwood man (Jan 15, 2007)

I'm with Brofoster and rex. Bought a pair of Redhead zip up snake boots. Beast wearing pair of boots I've ever had since the day I got them outta the box.


----------



## Hardwood man (Jan 16, 2007)

Just like the ones Gaglockman posted.


----------



## Swamprat (Jan 16, 2007)

I am on my third pair of Redhead snakeboots. To me they are the most comfortable that I have found versus price.

Working in remote areas by myself with sometimes no phone coverage they are a cheap insurance policy.


----------



## sandhill93 (Jan 18, 2007)

I used to be a timber cruiser and I wore Cabelas snake boots down here in Florida. I have actually stomped a few rattlesnakes heads flat. they work! the chaps are too hot and noisy.


----------



## Allen Waters (Jan 19, 2007)

*SNAKE BOOTS*

THANKS FOR ALL THE INPUT. WILL DEFINATELEY BE GETTING A PAIR THIS YEAR. HAVE HAD A COUPLE CLOSE CALLS. I HATE SCREAMING LIKE A GIRL


----------



## tyler1 (Jan 19, 2007)

Hardwood man said:


> I'm with Brofoster and rex. Bought a pair of Redhead zip up snake boots. Beast wearing pair of boots I've ever had since the day I got them outta the box.



The best and most comfortable boot, shoe any kind of footwear I have ever worn.  I had a pair of the BPS lace up's and like to have never got them broke in and like someone else said they wore a sore spot on my ankles everytime I wore them.  Another thing don't waste you money on any boot that claims to be waterproof that is not rubber or Gortex.  I have wasted the last of my money on none Gortex boots.


----------



## letsgohuntin (Jan 19, 2007)

Hardwood man said:


> I'm with Brofoster and rex. Bought a pair of Redhead zip up snake boots. Beast wearing pair of boots I've ever had since the day I got them outta the box.



Nothing but love from me as well !! Very Comfortable !!

When I wear this pair out I will most certainly buy another pair.  They are uninsulated as well, so they don't get really hot and uncomfortable during the summer months, at least no hotter than a regular pair of boots.


----------



## StriperAddict (Jan 19, 2007)

Are the Redhead snakeboots comfortable enough for hiking trails??


----------



## Lostoutlaw (Jan 19, 2007)

Tombuster said:


> I have a pair of Redhead and they are very comfortable. I wear them all the time now, when hunting. My wife didn't like them in the bed so I was restricted to just hunting with them. They are comfortable and about $100 at BPS.



hmmm Now this sounds like something my wife would say or do,..Dang Women


----------



## rocjustkicn (Jan 19, 2007)

After reading this thread the wife orderd me a pair of Cabellas 15 " on line.They just arrived at my office.Went to try them on and couldn't get past the instep.The size said 10D but I offerd them to another empoyee who wears size 8 and they fit him nice.Made a sale so going to Bass Pro and check on the Redheads.


----------



## Doyle (Jan 19, 2007)

StriperAddict said:


> Are the Redhead snakeboots comfortable enough for hiking trails??



I don't think so.  After a full day of wearing mine walking through the woods, my hip joints are killing me.  I think it is because they aren't flexible enough at the ankle to allow me to walk naturally.  Maybe they will loosen up with age.


----------



## jfinch (Jan 19, 2007)

I have the LaCrosse lace up boots.  I think they are very comfortable.  Only problem I have had is that I tuck my pants leg inside the boot to keep the ticks and chiggers out and sometimes a hem will get on my ankle and rub a little but that is easily adjusted.  I would get a pair of the BPS snake boot socks.  They are the only ones that I have found that are long enough for these tall boots and that they won't eat.


----------



## Son (Jan 19, 2007)

*Saved*

You ready for this? My family doctor bought me a pair of Rockys about 5 years ago. Said he didn't want to be treating me for snakebite. I've been bitten twice before, once in 1967 and again about 8 years ago.
Deer season of 2005-06, got hit by two cottonmouths, seperate encounters and I didn't see either snake until after the strike. One hit the left ankle on the outside, the other struck the left ankle on the inside. Both times I went straight up, only to come back down on the snake. 50 degrees and up, I will have those boots on from now on.
Point to ponder, everybody looks for big snakes, but there's small snakes too. Most poisonous snakes are very well camoflaged and if they don't move your eye doesn't catch em. Five years old and my Rockys just developed a leak in the right boot, time for a new pair.


----------



## Hogguide (Jan 19, 2007)

rocjustkicn said:


> After reading this thread the wife orderd me a pair of Cabellas 15 " on line.They just arrived at my office.Went to try them on and couldn't get past the instep.The size said 10D but I offerd them to another empoyee who wears size 8 and they fit him nice.Made a sale so going to Bass Pro and check on the Redheads.




That's because all these boots are now made in China. Those Chinese size 10's are not close to an American Size 10.
It is the same thing now with gloves. Ever tried on a "Large" pair of gloves with just a regular sized hand? You look Like OJ trying on gloves.
 
Hogguide


----------



## Son (Jan 19, 2007)

*Saved for now*

But if China puts an embargo on the US, we're in trouble. Nothings made here anymore. Recently had truck problems, GM said I needed to buy a GM part to keep it original and for the best quality. Took the old part off and it said, Made in China. Went to Autozone, bought the replacement part and it said, Made in China. Difference in price.
GM 567.00
Autozone 151.00

So I'm rolling on a Chinese sovineer you might say.

First pair of Rockys killed one of my ankles, but they exchanged 'em without hassle and the second pair fit great.


----------



## Confederate_Jay (Jan 23, 2007)

Jimmys 78 said:


> I was scounting cotton a few years ago wearing only my steel toe boots that I wear to work and and I got one of those pains in the gut I seem to always get running around the fields. So I went down in a hedgerow to talk to a man about a dog. When I finished talking and lifted my right foot up I had a 3ft rattler hit me on the back of the heal and it didnt go through. It took about ten years off my life but to be honest my feet were the last thing I was worried about.




Same thing happed to a buddy of mine a couple of years ago. We were doing some pre-season scouting and the urge hit him. He found a big magnolia  tree to lean against and while he was doing his business he got hit on the behind by a copperhead that objected to being dumped on.  After he quit   hollering and I killed the snake, I  used my cell phone to call my sister who is a nurse and asked what to do  since we pretty were deep in the woods and it would take a while to get out to the truck.   She told me we needed to try to get as much poison out of the bite as possible. Since we had no snake bite kit with the  suction device she said to do it by mouth. When I hung up the phone my buddy wanted to know what she said and I told him,  "She said, you're gonna die"...... Got ya

I wear the Rocky's in warm weather but my rubber Muck Boots are so comfortable I am tempted to wear them when I should have snake boots on. I will buy a pair of the new Muck  Woody Armor snake boots this year. 

Jay


----------



## powerwagon (Jan 29, 2007)

calf high redheads, light and great to wear, all i wear after takin a bite this past summer from a baby rattler


----------



## powerwagon (Jan 29, 2007)

the best


----------



## meateater (Jan 29, 2007)

*snake boots*

Snake boots? I was lucky enough to by some Cabelas supprescent snake boots a couple of several years ago. I dont leave to hunt without them. Before that I had the Rocky snakeboots that I continue to use for scouting etc. 
   If you have to trudge through thick brush in the tropics you had best have them. I'm just wondering why none of the major manufacturers do not make a "scent containing" model. Forget about the rubber models if you hunt light like myself. Granted we're talking a knee high boot.


----------



## Son (Jan 29, 2007)

*snake boots*

They need to make some 17" snakeboots, waterproof for long legged folks.


----------



## PIMO (Jan 30, 2007)

*Rubber Snake Proof Boots*

Lacrosse from Cabelas.  A little pricey but scent free.

http://www.cabelas.com/cabelas/en/t...parentType=index&indexId=cat600749&hasJS=true


----------



## THREEJAYS (Jan 30, 2007)

Have not been saved by snake boots but was save by fast feet once.


----------



## chambers270 (Feb 2, 2007)

I got a pair of Lacrosse Snake Bootsm they were around $120. They are okay to wear to the stand and back but if I plan on walking over a mile I will not wear them anymore. I walked a good bit the other day with PLP and I had a bad sore spot on my foot and sometimes get raw spots on my ankles.

I guess I still have not broken them in?

Chris


----------



## tharv (Feb 6, 2007)

my son was hit on his snake boots by a rattler 2 years ago..i was bite by a cotton mouth on mine. YES they work


----------



## tailchaser85 (Feb 6, 2007)

The bps 16" zip ups are the most comfortable pair of boots I have ever tried on out of the box. Saved my cousin last summer from a 6' cotton-mouth. But buy a size or two larger than normal, seem to run small.


----------



## Doyle (Feb 7, 2007)

tailchaser85 said:


> The bps 16" zip ups are the most comfortable pair of boots I have ever tried on out of the box. Saved my cousin last summer from a 6' cotton-mouth. But buy a size or two larger than normal, seem to run small.



Tailchaser- mine ran exactly tru to size.  The only thing slightly undersized on mine is the instep.   It takes two hands to get my right boot off.


----------



## Lead Poison (Feb 8, 2007)

GeorgiaGlockMan said:


> Never tested these out but feel better wearing them when cutting trails through the thick stuff when it is hot.



I have the same pair and boy are they comfortable. I love em!


----------



## joedublin (Oct 22, 2010)

TRIZEY...let me know what you've done to make your Rocky snakeboots more comfortable...my new ones are hurting me in the same spot that yours were hurting you...I think they would be great if I could get that area adjusted some...thanks..!!!!


----------



## rvick (Oct 24, 2010)

out of 8 pair (my wife calls me Imelda Marcos) everything from danner to chippewa, the zip up redheads are the ones i put on, ugly & not waterproof (none are after heavy use) but light, comfortable & easy on & off.


----------



## molly (Oct 26, 2010)

Gary Mercer said:


> I have a pair of LaCrosse boots that I finally broke in, and they are great.  But if the briars are heavy, I opt for my Rattler Brand chaps.  Had them for years, and they get quieter and a little softer every year.  I think I had a small mocasin hit me last year, but didn't feel the hit on the chaps.  Just caught the motion and looked down and there he was.  Jumped Back, pulled out "Sweet Jesus", and let him hold some .38 cal rat shot.  I was scared and mad, but the chaps saved me, I think.



After getting hit by a big rattler in Sept...I was wearing Danner boots GTX I got me a pair of Rattler Brand chaps...really like em....yes I wear em over my snake boots...I don`t leave the truck with out em..you can bet I`ll wear em over my snake boots next summer when coyote coyote hunting.  Rattler Band can be ordered on line.


----------



## seaweaver (Oct 26, 2010)

The red heads are great out of the box....BUT the inner liner will start pulling out and good luck getting it back in correctly.
My pal has the same issues.
I have to wonder if the liner glue is water proof as the exterior waterproofing will fail. Mine are two seasons old.
cw


----------



## mclellandk (Oct 26, 2010)

X2 on the rattler brand chaps       in my timber cruisin days i figured i got popped  near 200 times      boots are good but l liked the chaps cause they were briar proof    chaps are a little uncomfortable and hot  but you get used to them  quick      specially in snake country!!!!!!


----------



## one hogman (Oct 26, 2010)

*Snake boots/ Gators / Chaps*

The Gators IMO are the ONLY way to go, they go on quick on lightweight boots and off quick, I have the Rattlers brand and have worn them over ten years and they are  still good to go. The boots will cost more, be a pain to put on, sweat you in warm weather and are not comfortable  IMO.


----------



## CollinsK (Oct 27, 2010)

Mine have never saved me yet anyway.But I do feel better wearing them then not!!


----------



## jmanley17 (Oct 29, 2010)

i have some rockys they are comfortable i have even wore them to school but they have not saved me yet i did see a copperhead while turkey hunting once my eyes saved me before getting close enough to test the boots


----------



## cb1967 (Nov 1, 2010)

60Grit said:


> Right before it happened, did he utter the immortal words.........
> 
> 
> "Hey ya'll,,,Watch this" !!!!!



here,  somebody hold my beer!


----------

